# Kitten Losing Weight



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

2.5 weeks ago we had a tiny little kitten born, seriously underweight. She weighed in at 74g at birth and spent the first two weeks putting on weight bit by bit until she weighed 98g. Then her mum got ill and started pooing everywhere - sometimes pooing on the kittens. I took them all away and put them with another mother. They all took a bit of a dip in weight, but the two bigger ones have now rallyed and are fine.. but little one has gone from 98g down to 82g and it's awful to see her - she's all skin and bone and big eyes.

Putting her back with mum is not an option - mum is quite ill and is being treated with steroids for IBS/Chrones disease.

Little one is fighting fit - she crawls over the kittens for milk, will bury her head in and get stuck in there, will suckle, doesn't have a cleft palette, isn't interested in top up bottles (acts 'full').

The vet's opinion is that it might be something seriously wrong with the liver, BUT it could also just be the way she is - the classic runt of the litter.

Do kitties ever come back from this sort of weight loss?!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

SavannahKitten said:


> 2.5 weeks ago we had a tiny little kitten born, seriously underweight. She weighed in at 74g at birth and spent the first two weeks putting on weight bit by bit until she weighed 98g. Then her mum got ill and started pooing everywhere - sometimes pooing on the kittens. I took them all away and put them with another mother. They all took a bit of a dip in weight, but the two bigger ones have now rallyed and are fine.. but little one has gone from 98g down to 82g and it's awful to see her - she's all skin and bone and big eyes.
> 
> Putting her back with mum is not an option - mum is quite ill and is being treated with steroids for IBS/Chrones disease.
> 
> ...


Yes they can I had a very tiny blue girl in these litters and with there being 10 and only one mum with milk I had to supplement with topping up all the kittens 
I found the carnation mix the best supplement and I also used KITTYSTIM it is fantastic it works a treat, the kittens only being a few days old didn't think much of the taste but look what it did for my tiny kitten

AGE 4 WEEKS



AGE 8 WEEKS


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

what a gorgeous baby!hope all goes well with your little girl.She sounds like a little fighter.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> what a gorgeous baby!hope all goes well with your little girl.


Ditto that.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful is that Hugo?

Good luck with your kitten SK


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got the one beginning with C.. Clinicat?

But what's this about carnation?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

cimicat is what i get from vets i think some breeders make up their own substitute with carnation evaporated milk egg yolk and honey.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow-must be Thursday-Clare's bob on Nicola


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> 2.5 weeks ago we had a tiny little kitten born, seriously underweight. She weighed in at 74g at birth and spent the first two weeks putting on weight bit by bit until she weighed 98g. Then her mum got ill and started pooing everywhere - sometimes pooing on the kittens. I took them all away and put them with another mother. They all took a bit of a dip in weight, but the two bigger ones have now rallyed and are fine.. but little one has gone from 98g down to 82g and it's awful to see her - she's all skin and bone and big eyes.
> 
> Putting her back with mum is not an option - mum is quite ill and is being treated with steroids for IBS/Chrones disease.
> 
> ...


Hiya Nicola

Yours is too young yet but I had a dwarf kitten and the vet had me syringing A/d into her. She must have had something wrong internal though, she would eat the food straight from the tin after a bit but she ended up not making it at 7 weeks old. We can only try for them and hope for the best. Good luck with her. C.x.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow May your little girl is gorgeous, looks really well.. she's a credit to you!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

trish1200 said:


> Beautiful is that Hugo?
> 
> Good luck with your kitten SK


No that is Estee she is one of the biggest kittens now


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> wow May your little girl is gorgeous, looks really well.. she's a credit to you!


Thank you  she was such a tiny tot it makes all the hard work worthwhile when you see the tiny's grow to a normal size


----------

